# Building ohm specific coils



## Scoob (25/5/16)

Hey folks 

fairly new in the hood here, I've started building some coils, I use the Kanger top tank mini RBA section or my Uwell Crown RBA, I'm using the SMY God 180 which can only fire from 0.5 and upward. 

I have found spacing the coil gives me more resistance, however, I'm seeing some cool builds with two coils squeezed into the RBA, vertical builds, rewicking store bought coils, using 3mm coil spacing as opposed to 2 or 2.5mm

Can anybody shed light on what their rule of thumb is regarding building to specifically have higher resistance, for example, 5 coil wraps using 24 gauge Kanthal, spaced, or closely wound etc, and the type of build they end up putting inside, horizontal, vertical, two wires twisted etc. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

If have an android phone search the playstore for Vape Tool and get the free version. 
You enter your wire type, gunge, size of ID and what ohms your targeting and it will tell you how many wraps. 
I've found it to be quite accurate too.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/5/16)

Hi @Scoob 
Check out this site - http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp
It helps you to figure out what resistance coils will be with different wire thicknesses and configs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Scoob (25/5/16)

@Greyz I'm on iPhone, I didn't even think of an app! looked around the app store, but I don't seem to find one. Anybody on iPhone got something they recommend? @Silver I'm gonna get building now, thanks for that, bookmarked for future winding. I'm sure you only have to use it a few times before it becomes second nature.


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

Ios app for coil building

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GreenyZA (25/5/16)

Lots of iPhone apps, nothing too special though thats free though. I prefer Steam-engine.org. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

